# Chinese 27mm Aero Carbon Wheels...25mm tires okay?



## davegregoire (Apr 9, 2012)

I am looking at picking up a set of these. I haven't seen it confirmed is running 25's on them is what is recommended or is it something else.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

You can run a tire width allowed by the width of the bead hooks on the rim. If you know that info, you'll know the skinniest tire you can safely install.


----------



## davegregoire (Apr 9, 2012)

By the internal bead hooks, do you mean the 16.9 or something closer to the 25.4?

<img src="http://f.cl.ly/items/2H0p2X44102l1g3G2R0J/Screen%20Shot%202013-07-22%20at%202.22.13%20PM.png" />


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

It would be the 16.9mm width. The 27.0 mm width is the widest part of the rim, which here you see is on the faring. The brake track width is 25.4mm. To answer your original question 25mm tires will be perfectly fine.


----------



## davegregoire (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for your clear, concise answer. You have been very helpful.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

23mm tires would be fine as well.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

rruff said:


> 23mm tires would be fine as well.


Experience has shown me that tires such as 23mm Vittoria Corsa Evo CX II mounted to Zipp 303 Firecrest, actually yields a ~25.1mm width and a 25mm Vittoria Corsa Evo CX II is closer to 28mm wide on the same wheel.


----------



## charlesrg (Mar 29, 2014)

What tire did you ended up using ? I've just ordered some 27mm x 56mm from dengfu.


----------

